# Incompetent(unprofessional) Lake Somerville Game Warden !!



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

His name is Victor A. Gonzales. Badge number 773. Patrols Lake Somerville and is incredibly rude, unprofessional, antagonistic, and incompetent.
Heres the story: and I am keeping in mind there are two sides to every story(this is my side,you guys be the judge or J.P.)
First a little history,,I have never been to Lake Somerville before and I have lived in Texas my entire 47 years on this planet.
I thought it would be a cool place to go and check out for a return destination during the summer months,,camping, fishing, skiing ect.
I should have been wary of the place because when I Googled Lake Somerville,,pics of naked women on Harley Davidsons appeared !! Along with some other images of the Nails Creek campsites ,, boat ramp ect.
So my wife says thats not the type of element (naked people) that she or we want to be around. Fair enough.
I told her "Lets go check it out and if it is looking that way we will leave"
Got to Nails Creek. Place is deserted. This is the Monday after Mothers Day(which was a total wash out) So I called in sick to make it up to my wife after the second coming of Noah's Flood happened on Sunday.
No one is at Nails Creek ,,Place is really nice too.
Clean ,, good picnic tables,,, decent grills and fire rings,,basically what you and everyone would come to expect from a Texas State Park, bathrooms were well kept,, no litter, ect.
Launch the boat and load up the two little girls and the wife.
Out to the lake we go ,,,life preservers on the little ones ,,,check,,,,Ski-tube aired up,,check,,,, wife not complaining about anything,,,check.
So we ski for about two hours,, A great time is being had by all.
The 9 year old has to go potty. Here is where the day started to go bad and quickly. There was a small island on the lake not far from where we were so I decided to go there and let the little one take care of business and give everyone a break from the boat,, this place was nice so I decided to cast out three lines and let the girls, wife included, walk around the island and explore.
After being there about 20 mins around the corner comes Deputy Dawg ! No problem,, I'm legal,,( I think) the two little ones are still wearing there l.p.'s and they are wading in knee-deep water and my boat is equipped with the required items.Preservers for everyone,,fire extinguisher(charged), whistle, ect.
He checks all that ,, gets on his cell phone and calls in the hull numbers
no problem there. Even checks the serial numbers on the engine,,, I have heard that will happen but that was a first for me and I have encountered MANY a Game Warden in my boating/fishing career. No prob. in that dept.
Then, out of the blue, he goes into this lecture about open container laws on boats and that there are none,,,HOWEVER,, because you and your wife(both wading in the water along side the kiddo's ) have a beer in your hand I am required to perform a field sobriety test. Required??? 
Sure , why not its my 2nd of the day because I had been two busy making sure that the girls were having fun and also constanly rebaiting hooks with worms ect( anyone who has been there knows how time consuming it is to do this with a wife and two little girls, a 9yr old and 12 yr old. Plus we were ski-tubing so the dad radar was on full strength.
He made me count each finger with my thumb 1 2 3 4 ,,,4 3 2 1 then makes me clap my hands in a certain sequence that would obviously test my motor skills. Then commences to jam a pen 6 inches from my face and wants me to follow the pen with my eyes only "DONT MOVE YOUR HEAD" he shouts to me,,and he is only 3 feet from me. This is were he got antagonistic. He told me he wasnt sure if " I had any previous head injuries , but that my eyes were darting". Okay what does that comment mean and why make it ?? answer: antagonizing !! I see rookie cops do it all the time ,,helps them make the case against you,,, you know it goes something like this ,,,,,"cop makes an antagonizing remark and you smart off back to him and bam you go to jail and the whole time the cop is telling his fellow officers, "he was agrressive towards a police officer so he must be drunk cause if he is agressive to a cop whats he like to the general public, impaired judgement ect"
Victor Gonzales (badge number 773 ) then informs me he is taking me in under the suspicion of BWI.
Back to the ramp we go. Made me sit in the warden boat and made my wife drive our boat back to the ramp. Which she is not comfortable with ,,especially with two small children on board. He told her "you dont have a choice unless you want me to call CPS " More antagonizing.
Back at the ramp he tells me, "you, by law, have 15 min. on dry ,stable land , before I can conduct a more thorough sobrity test"
Positions his truck ON the boat ramp as if he were going to load his boat. Anyone here seen how boat ramps slope down towards the water ?? 
I asked if this could be done on LEVEL ground and not on the boat ramp incline,,,he stated " If your not drunk like you say, you have nothing to worry about"
So he conducts the test Stand on one leg and count forwards and backwards, say my ABC's without singing them,,walk heel to toe ect,,ect,, all of this on a sloped boat ramp(very competent warden),,,constantly informing me of his 19 years of law enforcement experience,,thats a red flag right there, nothing says rookie like a guy constantly glossing himself.
But at this point I'm beyond all that garbage because this is now going on 1 and 1/2 hours since he first rolled up on me and my family and Victor is constanly antagonizing me,,He asks my wife , right in front of my children if "Your husband is a binge drinker"
So he tests me in front of his truck,,on a sloping boat ramp,,I know that dash-cam got that incline in the picture along with me PASSING this ridiculous,,subjective sobriety test.
Tells me to go sit down over by his partner while he talks to my wife which he had previously ordered to stay on the boat ,,in the sun.
His partner, whom arrived shortly after we got to the ramp asked what in the world i had done,, I explained it to him and he just looked at V. Gonzales (badge number 773) incredulously.
That told me alot !! Told me I was being harrassed and so was my family. 
Victor Gonzales (badge number 773) comes back from speaking with my wife and says he is giving me a ticket for public intoxication(translation: I got nothing on film so i am giving you a ticket anyway)
I said that he was suspecting me of BWI and asked why am I getting a ticket for P.I when obviously you have no evidence, because i'm not drunk, not even buzzed, to get me on a BWI charge ?
This is his response verbatim: " I would have to take you all the way to Caldwell for a toxicology exam and thats a long way away , so I am issuing you this citation instead"
Made me sign and told me i cant drive the tow vehicle becuase I'm drunk and am endangering the lives of my children and my wife and other drivers on the road.
You know something V. Gonzales, your a jerk ! 
Justice of the Peace Fischer and I have already spoken and you and that tape and myself will be in front of him in two weeks and we will see who can antagonize whom when the judge is in front of you.
BTW, I am already in the process of filing a formal complaint against you and have contacted the F.B.I. in regards to a Civil Rights violation against you. 
Now , I understand we have BWI laws and i respect them as I do ALL laws and that Lake Somerville has a ,,,,shall we say,,,history.(which i find out about from friends after the fact)
But being subjected to that for nothing more than two open beer cans (I showed him the other four beers still in the six-pack ring) is WRONG !!
You sir, are the bad apple that ruins the barrel. I have gotten nothing but respect and professional treatment from every game warden I have encountered in my 30 + years of hunting/boating/fishing in this fine state except you Victor Gonzales (badge number 773.)
You either need more people skills or you need more than ,,,19 years experience to learn some better judgement.
For example : last month on East Galvez. Bay , A game Warden rolled up on me and my friend, there where 3 empty beer cans on the floor of the boat and 1 open sweating beer on the dash.
This gentleman asks to see l.p.'s a fire extinguisher and "open up that cooler."
In fact he boarded the boat and did it himself,,everything checked out and the three reds were of legal size,,He wished us good luck and was gone in 15 minutes. That is what every encounter with a Game warden i have had has been like. And thats the difference between a good cop and a bad one. That Warden in E. Bay could simply look at the two of us and after talking with us know we were'nt drunk and endangering lives. Its called judgement,,, something some people should look into.And speaking of judgement ,, after the J.P sees the tape from the dash-cam,bet the judgement goes my way.

H.F


----------



## hunting dog (Aug 11, 2004)

Keep us informed.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

If that's the same one, That ***** is the reason I don't duck hunt that lake anymore!. He has no business with a badge and a gun. I think someone used to take his lunch money and kick sand in his face on the playground in grade school.

I am very interested to hear how this turns out, keep us informed and I hope you nail his arse!!


----------



## bluecat (May 21, 2004)

hope he stays in sommerville


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, that really angers me. You were lucky.. and smart. He was baiting you and you didn't fall for it. You feel powerless in that situation, and they know that. I feel for you. Hope he gets his in the end!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have a friend that is a game warden if it is ok I am going to copy this and send it to him. He has been a GW for 20 something years and has some pull. I want to see what he says about this.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Next time in this type of situation ask for the captain on duty to be present, or whatever supervisor is above the officer, before you go any further. Sounds like an awful experience. File any and every complaint you can on him.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

I agree with the InfamousJ. Throw the book at him, that's exactly what he was trying to do to you (without cause or provocation).


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Yeah I've had a run in with the same guy once, he acts like a *****. 

Now the lady warden out there is very polite and proffessional when I have dealt with her.

FN


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*wow, that blows...*

I have never had an experience like that with a game warden, as all my GW experiences have been really positive, like yours prior to this. Now, I have had NUMEROUS experiences like this with cops. Seems like for every 2 good experiences I have had with cops, I have had 1 that was terrible.....I think that a lot of people that become these types of cops are the kids in high school that got picked on, "had sand kicked in their faces" as someone put it....I hope you nail this guys @ss!!!!!!! Nothing p!sses me off more than the abuse of authority!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

*wow*

i am out at lake somerville about once a week and i have never had the pleasure of meeting this guy. Been going out to that lake for YEARS, and i have only had good experiences. that woman that was mentioned, ms sophie is great. the only other ones i have run into have been younger guys. I also duck hunt out there weekly in the winter. I am so sorry you found this guy. I never do much on that end of the lake though. IMO, the east end of the lake is way better and that is where you should go. again, sorry and i will for sure watch out for this guy.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

hate to hear you had that kind of experience in my old backyard (A&M class of 76). Keep us informed. We give up some of our freedom by putting our trust in the hands of these folks. When they abuse it, THEY SHOULD LOSE IT!

Where and when is the trial? some of us might make it. I'm reminded of the old saying and hope it comes to pass, "what goes around, comes around."


----------



## Santiago (May 21, 2004)

I know that most guys with badges are good people but the bad ones can do more damage in a moment than the good ones can do in a long time. This is America, not the Soviet Union and if you don't hold that guy legally accountable then he will continue and maybe get worse. No Texan should be afraid to go to a public park or lake or whatever for fear of some bully with a badge.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

HF, sorry to hear you had such a bad time on such a nice lake. I have a couple of calls in with TPWD and when I hear back from them, will let you know what I find out. Every person I have ever dealt with at TPWD has been first class, and great folks.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

*agrees w/ all*

Thats a crock of - - - - , you were with you family, not intoxicated and having a normal good ol family outing and this guy takes it to the extreme. Of course there is always going to be the bad apple of the bunch and it sucks that the state gives these "type" of indviduals the authority to put you or anyone else thru this. I will remember the quote from a previous poster about having the captian or supervisor present in case like this. esp w/ kids and a wife sitting there waiting.......geez that chaps my --- cause I often am on the water w/ the kids and wife enjoying a cold one w/ in the limit .


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

*Bwi*

As was said, there are two sides to every story. It would appear that had the officer been competent and used judgement and common sense; after the abc's and the 1,2,3,4/4,3,2,1 session and noting an open beer in each of the adult's hands with the children still having life jackets on that BWI was not the case. I sure hope that the dash camera film is produced and solidifies your side of the story.
In all my years of hunting and fishing I have never been exposed to a Game Warden that antagonistic and rude. Good luck with your case and keep us posted.
I don't like my taxes being used like this by wardens of the state.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

I agree with all of yall! What a T*rd. Looked at TPWD for "...open container", this is what I found: In the FAQ section, question 10 read.....May I have an open container on my boat? Answer..."Open containers are legal but operators are subject to BWI laws similar to driving a vehicle."..........This is just my .02 cents worth. I love beer and I love fishing and hunting and I really don't dislike cops or game wardens, but. I also don't like giving them a reason to jack with me either. Let's face it, if he/she sees beer in the boat or truck then it's on if he/she wants it to be. I just choose to leave it at home. Remember this is just my opinion so don't be mad! I love everbody! 'specially you Honkyfish! Keep five and all that good stuff! Hell yeah! TOBA all the way!


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

*Bwi*

There is an extremely important element here that has not been brought up. If I read Honkyfin's original post correctly, he stated that he and his family had been at the island for about 20 minutes when the GW arrived. If this is the case, then the warden had no legal right to conduct a bwi investigation as Honkyfin was not operating a watercraft at the time. Even if the GW can stipulate that he observed honkyfin operating the boat earlier, honkyfin was obviously parked when the GW made contact. BWI means boating while intoxicated, and not sitting in a boat that is turned off drinking a beer and fishing. 
Further, the elements required for a public intoxication charge are that the suspect must be intoxicated to the point that they are a danger to themselves or others. If the officer believed this to be the case, why on earth did he release you with a ticket. I am a former police officer, and remain very close friends with many in the LE community and have never heard of a suspect being released with a ticket for PI.

Keep us posted..........Q


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

having come from a part of the country where the "barney fife syndrome" is rampant i can say you handled the situation quite well. he was trying to get you to do something stupid.

now the ball is in your court. singe his arse. 

the tpwd is a fine group. they don't need this knucklehead.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

QBall said:


> BWI means boating while intoxicated, and not sitting in a boat that is turned off drinking a beer and fishing.


along the same lines... if DWI is driving while intoxicated why can you get one while sitting in a parked car with the keys in the ignition? After all, you weren't driving.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Speckle-catcher - Bingo. 

I can hear it now: I was not driving. I was passed out alone in my car along side the road. Sure the engines was running, but I like some music to ease me to sleep and drownd out all that freeway noise.

And, BTW, I was once released with a mere ticket for P.I. along with a ticket for some related charge associated with destruction of public property. Of course I was innocent, or at least thats what my friends told me after I recovered from the blackout.


----------



## Sunbird (Apr 5, 2005)

Sounds like the Game Warden in this case was way out of line, but as was stated, there are always two sides to the story. I know and have been friends with a number of Game Wardens over the years and I've never heard of a case in the past with anywhere near the string of circumstances described in this one.

If this guy has been a GW for 16 years and based on some of the other comments posted in the thread, he didn't develop this described "persona" overnight. It also sounds like he has been located in that area for some time. Based on those factors, I would be VERY careful going into a local JP Court regardless of what the JP said to me on the phone without retaining an attorney. The GW has to have had cases filed in the JP court before. If you assume the GW did not become "unprofessional" overnight and the JP is not brand new to his job, he has to have heard similar cases. It may cost you a few bucks to retain an attorney, but if all is as described, it will be worth it to have the satisfaction of saying "in your face" when either the charges are dismissed or if tried, you are found not guilty. Going in alone, I'm afraid you would be at their mercy. I'm not an attorney.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

Make sure you request (right now) to have the dash cam video "preserved", those things have been known to "disappear" or otherwise become scarce when the tape hurts the officer's case. You need a lawyer, PI's are incredibly difficult to defend....does not require much evidence other than the officers opinion that you were drunk. In addition, the FBI ain't gonna do jack in regards to your civil rights claim. Let us know when the trial is, I'd love to come watch this. Good luck.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

*Couple of points*

Q-ball - if you can release the subject to a responsible adult he can be cited for PI, not common here but happens. I've learned different jurisdictions handle thing very different.

Speckle - to get a DWI, you just have to be "in control of" the vehicle in a public place. If you're sitting behind the wheel of a parked car while it's running and intoxicated you can be charged.

I agree with Sunbird, get some counsel. Very rarely have I seen self representation work, even in JP court.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

FormerHR said:


> Q-ball - if you can release the subject to a responsible adult he can be cited for PI, not common here but happens. I've learned different jurisdictions handle thing very different.
> 
> Speckle - to get a DWI, you just have to be "in control of" the vehicle in a public place. If you're sitting behind the wheel of a parked car while it's running and intoxicated you can be charged.
> 
> I agree with Sunbird, get some counsel. Very rarely have I seen self representation work, even in JP court.











Not really DWI,but you can be charged for anything a officer wants to think up. Proving it in court is another thing!! That's what a attorney told me.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

That's why I said "charged" panama, that means arrested. Yes, court is a different story and could go either way depending on the several factors - including attitude of jury, competency of counsel, and the evidence submitted.

In reference to being arrested for "anything an officer wants to think up", I think you've watched a few too many conspiracy movies.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

You know that there is no law that says you have to participate in a field sobriety test!!! I have an attorney friend that has been practicing for over 35 years that started as a district attorney and now is a defense attorney! He said that if you ever find yourself in that situation, tell the officer that, on the advice of your attorney you do not want to participate in any field sobriety test. The officer will probably get upset with you and threaten you but keep your cool and repeat it again that you had been advised by your attorney not to participate in any sobriety test. Now at this point the officer has to make a decision as to what he wants to do to you since he has absolutely zero evidence on tape or otherwise. Anything you do CAN AND WILL be used against you period. If you think this is not true, call your attorney and ask them.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FormerHR said:


> "anything an officer wants to think up"


Had it happen. Won in court. Even subpoenad(sp) an officer as my witness. Caused me a pain in the rear but justice worked out. BTW, it was in Victoria, where I grew up.

I would suggest for Honkyfin to find out the other GW's name and subpoena him to court to testify on your behalf. You have to subpoena because they would never voluntarily come in against their own. He is sworn to tell the truth so he has to say what he saw.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

You know, this conversation is just like the laws on having a gun in your vehicle. You talk to ten different folks, you get ten different answers. Sometimes I feel like a russian beet farmer! Shouldn't there be a book or something? I've seen a copy of the Texas penal code and couldn't make heads or tails out of it. Like I said earlier, I just try not to give them a reason. IMHO.......Jay


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

HR, what i mean is all officers are not 100% correct on there appling of the law. If they think they are correct then they will go and do what they have in mind. If they are incorrect ,this is where lawyers come in. And there are good and bad people, in and out of uniform.


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

He only does the sobriety test on you & allows your wife to drive the boat back to the ramp, when you both you & your wife had open containers ?I agree that you should have a lawyer, you're going to court in "bubba land". Best of luck.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

J, you're a different story. You provoked them so much. They knew you were doing something, but just couldn't catch you. You drove them to it, what else could they do?


----------



## Skin (Oct 1, 2004)

*Somerville experience...*

I used to go to Somerville often, but I stopped going after I was basically "screwed" by a this same game warden for "traveling above wake speed within 50 feet of another boat." Forget the fact that it wasn't me and that he was provided independent verification on the ramp from several parties who weren't even with me. This guy was not going to admit his mistake...he was a pr&ck to the n'th degree. The thing I really loved was that I had my boat loaded up and was pulling it out of the water when he got to the ramp. He supposedly saw me from over 500 yards away. What really gave him away is when I asked him what color life jacket I was wearing and he couldn't say nor did he recall that I had a passenger with me. He basically confused me with another boat.

Mistakes happen, but when they cost you $500 it definitely doesn't feel good. Plus, you have no hope in a situation like that. It's your word against his and when you're in podunk JP court, you've got no chance.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> The officer will probably get upset with you and threaten you but keep your cool and repeat it again that you had been advised by your attorney not to participate in any sobriety test. Now at this point the officer has to make a decision as to what he wants to do to you since he has absolutely zero evidence on tape or otherwise.


Keep in mind that you can and will be immediately arrested for DWI if you refuse a field sobriety test.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FormerHR said:


> J, you're a different story. You provoked them so much. They knew you were doing something, but just couldn't catch you. You drove them to it, what else could they do?


Hah, yeah.. I wanted to get arrested.  I was very polite and enjoyed the experience since I knew I was not wrong. I remember another guy in there that must be one of those always in trouble with the law. He was telling me obscene stuff about the officers and I just told him stay away from me. One officer grabbed him by his ear and took him to the other side of the room. He asked for his phone call and they let him use the phone. This is the funny part. He made the call, was waiting for someone to pick up for like a minute or more, and then when they did and he said "Hello" to start talking, the officer hung up the phone and said time up. LMAO The dude was really obscene to the officers though so I could see how they were mad at him. They gave him his call later. It is wise to be polite and not lose your cool when dealing with an officer. Yall are human to. I agree with that and I appreciate the job yall do. Keep the emotions out of it and deal with the bad officers with the system (even though the system sometimes let us down).


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Keep in mind that you can and will be immediately arrested for DWI if you refuse a field sobriety test.


Maybe so! But it is really hard to get a conviction in court if they do not have any evidence to present to the judge, and cops hate to go to court anyways. If he has zero evidence he will have to make a decision if he wants to do all the paperwork and court appearances or just give you a ticket for some other infraction.

You do have a right to have an attorney present during any test, whether it be field or otherwise. Don't forget your rights!!!


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Keep in mind that you can and will be immediately arrested for DWI if you refuse a field sobriety test.


 This true, and there is a fine or some reinstitution fee. But as soon as you say lawyer they are going to get more defensive. If you are not drunk don't worry about him being an ***.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

A good reason for me to stay on the bay.

Believe me I know it could happen anywhere. I'm sorry it had to happen at all and esspecially in front of your children.

Was this guy about 5 ft 6 in tall and stocky build?
I think I had an incounter with someone similar about 18 years ago. I immediately recognized him as a galveston boy, and struck up a conversation with him. We were shooting skeet in preperation for dove season, and the GW's showed up. He was a little on the cocky side at first but then relaxed. 
His partner was very courtious but the other guy (the short stocky one) was looking for someone to pick on. We were all legal and they left . 

But it may not be the same guy.
I know I;m not going to Lake Summerville and I dont drink at all when in my boat.
But dont have anything against those that do in moderation.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Redfishr, it sad to see these people abusing the badge. They are not the law, they are suppose to up hold it. Not try and play Bill JO Bad ***. This is why you just keep you cool and let them know that you do know your rights.


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

_*I have only one comment!

*_You wrote " So my wife says thats not the type of element (naked people) that she or we want to be around. Fair enough."

That was _women's intuition _at work! Men have yet to learn to respect that. You should have changed plans then. She was intuitively warning you off the potential danger.

What you experienced was humiliating and unfair. And it bears out what a friend of mine with the Coral Gables Police Dept. told me one time. "You think all cops are good. Maybe years and years ago that would be a fair statement. We have rotten cops all over the country abusing authority and using authority for person gain. Don't trust _every _cop you see. That's naive!"

I hope you're able to sue that bstrd successfully and that the department sends him on his way! He's a very dangerous man. He should not be carrying a gun!

And with your excellent, detailed post you already have him by....where it counts!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Maybe so! But it is really hard to get a conviction in court if they do not have any evidence to present to the judge, and cops hate to go to court anyways. If he has zero evidence he will have to make a decision if he wants to do all the paperwork and court appearances or just give you a ticket for some other infraction.
> 
> You do have a right to have an attorney present during any test, whether it be field or otherwise. Don't forget your rights!!!


Most cops love to go to court. They get paid to sit there and do nothing.

you do not have the right to have an attorney present during an FST or breath or blood test.


----------



## froggy (May 21, 2004)

*Arrested*

Oh, yes they can arrest you for anything they want to. I had almost the exact same experience at Possum Kingdom lake 10 years ago. The GW's name was Cox (which seems fitting), did all the same tests successfully and was still arrested for BWI. The sherriff's deputy that accompanied the GW at the dock HIMSELF said that he could not believe that the GW was arresting me. All said and done, with lawyer in tow, I was convicted of (are you ready for this....) WRECKLESS BOATING!!!! Beat the bogus BWI charge, but it still cost me $500 in fines and $2500 in attorney's fees. Believe me, if a lawman wants to arrest you, he doesn't have to have a good reason. Sure left a bad feeling about lawmen to me. I wish that I had had the insight to go after this p^@ck! Nail his arse!!!!


FormerHR said:


> That's why I said "charged" panama, that means arrested. Yes, court is a different story and could go either way depending on the several factors - including attitude of jury, competency of counsel, and the evidence submitted.
> 
> In reference to being arrested for "anything an officer wants to think up", I think you've watched a few too many conspiracy movies.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

You will never see that dash tape, that thing is long gone. He wants your word agenst his and he is a officer so who has the credit on their side. Go find a att. from Summerville who is friends with the JP and let them work it out during a fishing trip.....the old fashin way


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Most cops love to go to court. They get paid to sit there and do nothing.


This is only true in places like Sommerville. Ask a Houston cop if he wants to go to court. I've NEVER had a cop tell me that they don't mind going to court. They don't want to deal with the hassles of parking, sitting there for an hour waiting for the case to come up on the docket, etc.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

> You will never see that dash tape, that thing is long gone.


 The tape is supposed to be kept for 90 days per racial profiling laws. However, I've seen more than one case where the tape is lost, taped over, or it's a blank spot.

I'm with you guys in saying there are bad cops and good cops, just like you have good guys and bad ones where you work. These agencies try and weed these guys out through the hiring process, but it doesn't always work and they make it through. Unfortunately like someone said earlier, one bad apple spoils the whole bunch.



> Most cops love to go to court


 Uh, no. Especially not on a day off when I had a fishing trip planned.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Joker is right*

Joker is absolutely right. Play the game.
Get the local lawyer. Or just grab your ankles.

Remember bribery is illegal also, But cash is readily accepted. 
As a contribution to the relection fund. LOL

Sorry to hear about that guy. They stuck me in about 1998 
at summerville for a bad license sticker on a trailer. Tags had just run out of Christmas holidays. They check everything in that county. Inc


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Shad..
Heres an Attys web addy... www.marcoslaw.com

He'd love this case..He wont turn them down..Face down is more like it.
keep us posted

Oxx


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Most cops love to go to court. They get paid to sit there and do nothing.


Which explains why they prefer the donut shops!!!



speckle-catcher said:


> you do not have the right to have an attorney present during an FST or breath or blood test.


Educate yourself! You may need this someday while you are fishing!!!!!

Don't forget to put a pair of two inch heels in your boat!!! 

http://austin-texas-dwi.com/parts/fst.htm

http://www.texascriminaldefenselawyers.com/dwi_questions_and_answers_faq.htm


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

HF, this is his supervisor and would be where I would personally start, in a calm, controlled manner. TPWD takes the view that laws should be equal on a lake to lake, bay to bay type situation.

Mark Webb - District Supervisor
1004 E. 26th St., Bryan, Texas 77803
Telephone (979) 822-5067
E-mail:  [email][email protected]state.tx.us[/email]


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have educated myself. The hard way.

Quoted below is an attorney at Fulbright & Jaworski. I got this in email last week from a friend (who is a friend of the attorney that wrote this):

*LAWYER'S ADVICE ON DWI STOPS*​*I just attended a seminar on DWIs. Here is some of the information that I learned. These are Texas laws, but I imagine these principles are generally applicable anywhere. I know many of you New Yorkers don't have to drive anymore, but in case you do happen to find yourself behind the wheel....*​ 


*If you ever find yourself in a situation where you have been pulled over on suspicion of DWI, NEVER EVER take the breath test. The breath tests are extremely unreliable and if you blow a result that is over the legal limit, it will be almost impossible to prove in court that you weren't legally intoxicated. The breath test alone is enough to convict you in court. Instead, you should say, "Officer, I am not intoxicated, but I have been advised by my lawyer that if I ever find myself in this situation, I should not take a breath test until my lawyer is present. However, I will offer to take a blood test right now." *
 


*You should offer to take the blood test so that you don't look like you are refusing to cooperate with the officer at all costs. He will not give* *you a blood test in the field. However, he will tell you that if you do not take the breath test, your license will be automatically suspended. This is not true. While there is the possibility that your license will be suspended, you have the right to have the decision reviewed, and there is a good chance that your license will not be suspended at all. Furthermore, even if it is suspended, you may still have a right to a commercial driver's license. Instead, if you take the test and fail, there is a 90-day minimum suspension of your license, plus the chance of a DWI conviction. *
 

*The officer will ask you to take field sobriety tests. In Harris County, this usually includes an eye gaze test, a one-leg stand test, and a walk and turn test. It may also include a test where they ask you to tilt your head back and estimate 30 seconds and "grade" you based upon how close you come to 30 seconds. These tests are easy to fail, even if you are sober. Therefore, you should NOT do the field sobriety tests unless you're absolutely positive that you'll do well (and for most people this means NEVER). Instead, you should say, "Officer, I'm not intoxicated, but I've been advised by my lawyer that if I ever find myself in this situation, I am not to do any field sobriety tests." *




*If you refuse to take the breath test and the field tests, you WILL be arrested. However, you will have a much better chance of not getting a DWI conviction. You may lose the battle, but you will probably win the war.*
 


*If you are stopped, don't lie to the officer about where you've been and whether you've had anything to drink, because your statements are * *admissible in court. However, you should not confess everything (i.e. how much you've had to drink). Once you are at the station and the officer has read you your rights, Miranda applies, so you shouldn't answer any other questions. *
 


*NEVER get in a car with an alcoholic beverage - open or unopened. Having an open container anywhere in the passenger compartment of the car is an automatic violation. Furthermore, even a closed container anywhere in the passenger compartment of the car can get you in trouble. This is true even if there are other passengers in the car and the passengers are the ones who have the alcohol. Cops are especially on the lookout for "gas-station purchases," i.e. single bottles of beer or 40s, etc., but you should make a habit of putting any alcohol that you buy in the trunk of your car. Furthermore, if you have had ANYTHING to drink at all, don't have any alcohol in the car - not even in the trunk. *
 


*Driving under the influence with a child in the car (16 and under) automatically bumps up the violation to a felony. So always be careful* *about that.*
 

*Finally, one interesting tidbit: Officers that patrol for DWIs (and apparently there are special units that patrol for this) are paid extra for "court time," i.e. their time for appearing in court or for waiting to testify in court. This can include sleeping time in-between trials, and therefore a cop who would ordinarily make $30K/year can make over $100K/year if he has a lot of court appearances. *



*Because of this, DWI officers usually patrol in areas that are more affluent, i.e. where the people they stop and arrest are more likely to fight the conviction. So most Houston DWI officers patrol the Southwest areas of town (River Oaks, West U, Tanglewood, etc.). So be especially careful in these areas, and if you have had anything to drink, try to take back roads instead of major thoroughfares (San Felipe, Westheimer, etc.). *



_The lawyer's name who did the presentation is Richard Trevathan, and his phone number is 713-652-3895. He was very good and is extremely experienced in this area, as well as other areas of criminal law. _


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

"*Because of this, DWI officers usually patrol in areas that are more affluent, i.e. where the people they stop and arrest are more likely to fight the conviction. So most Houston DWI officers patrol the Southwest areas of town (River Oaks, West U, Tanglewood, etc.). So be especially careful in these areas, and if you have had anything to drink, try to take back roads instead of major thoroughfares (San Felipe, Westheimer, etc.).*"

The West U Examiner has DWI arrests in it all the time but, they are west u officers doing the stops, not Houston.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Most cops love to go to court.


Not true at all, especially if it is your scheduled day off. There was nothing I hated more than working night shift and get called to court at 10:00am. That's like normal people having to go to court at 2:00am in the middle of your best sleep. More than once judge Baker sent a baliff to tell me to get to court either in, or out of handcuffs LOL!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I am totally stunned by this post. After 6 pages, no one has yet asked where he found the nekkid pictures?

LMAO

I believe that has got to be a first, on any board


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

my last post was incorrect, the correct contact is
Major Rolly Correa. His office is in Temple and his telephone number is 254-778-2851, ([email protected])


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> I am totally stunned by this post. After 6 pages, no one has yet asked where he found the nekkid pictures?


 ok .. i'll admit it .. i didn;t make it all the way thru HFs post the first time

i made it as far as 
" I should have been wary of the place because when I Googled Lake Somerville,,pics of naked women on Harley Davidsons appeared"

stopped reading there .. pulled up google ... did an image search for "Lake Somerville"

after seeing the afore mentioned pictures .. i went back to read the rest of the post

to quote ron white "once of you've seen one nekid woman .... you want to see the the rest of em!!"


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

LMAO at Free Loader!!!


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

If only you were closer, I'd take that case for free just to break it off in that GW's arse. There's so much material I wouldn't know where to start! Careful where you get your legal advice though, while I've seen some good info posted here, some of it is bad and could land you in trouble.


----------



## Bubba T. (May 27, 2004)

*the moral of the story?*

hide your beer honkfin.....

duck and run for cover....

or just stay home with mama.....

hope it works out for ya bud,

somedays, i wish never happed! i can remember my share of those, only not enough time to list all of them......


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Honkyfin, were you even in the boat when the GW showed up? How can they try to get you for BWI when you weren't even in the boat!?

PI doesn't have to be proven, it's soley up to the opinion of the officer that gives
the citation. It's BS!

MEGABITE


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

that is funny freeloader. I stay away from those pictures. I am too afraid of seeing my sisiter pop up in some...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Free_loader said:


> ok .. i'll admit it .. i didn;t make it all the way thru HFs post the first time
> 
> i made it as far as
> " I should have been wary of the place because when I Googled Lake Somerville,,pics of naked women on Harley Davidsons appeared"
> ...


I did the same thing. Bobalu Cigar site it pretty good, if you like a fresh hand rolled cigar, that is!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

HonkyFin said:


> Place is deserted. This is the Monday after Mothers Day(which was a total wash out) So I called in sick to make it up to my wife after the second coming of Noah's Flood happened on Sunday.


I think God just paid you back for calling in sick when you weren't. 
Only O'douls in my boat. I like beer too just don't have any use for a bwi/dwi...


----------



## Texas Diesel (May 21, 2004)

HonkyFin, get a lawyer... play their game...when you win the case, use the attorney and the tools of the system to make this guy's life miserable, like he made yours....

I have been an HPD police officer in the past (lasted for nine years) and have worked the DWI Task Force for several years of that time. One of the reasons I left was the low quality of rookies coming out of the academy. Political correctness and diversity are what is important now. Common sense is not considered a good attribute in a police officer anymore. I would not suggest to anyone to join a law enforcement agency today and I don't trust the competency of many who do the job now.

I don't know what I'll do when the time comes and I get pulled over by a pr*ck like this! Maybe go to jail, maybe not, we'll just have to see. You handled yourself better than most people would have.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey speckle-catcher thanks for the info.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Megabite, you know what that Game Warden needs?

A LITTLE MORE COWBELL!!!!!


----------



## Stubby (Jul 10, 2004)

*Hey FormerHR*

Sounds like a early morning holding tank in here with all the "legal" advise....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Nothing wrong with giving advise.  lol


----------



## gbo4 (May 23, 2004)

*Feel bad want to help*

Honky Fin, I don't know you but I am willing to help. May I suggest that myself and fellow 2coolfishing folks show up in your defense when you meet the judge and explain the harrasement you have received and recommend that the warden be dismissed from duty or we file a lawsuit for his harrasment of fellow fisherman. I will throw in for a lawsuit and also be willing to show up in court for your defense let me know when. I also hope other fellow 2 cool folks can show up in your support. Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

gbo4 said:


> Honky Fin, I don't know you but I am willing to help. May I suggest that myself and fellow 2coolfishing folks show up in your defense when you meet the judge and explain the harrasement you have received and recommend that the warden be dismissed from duty or we file a lawsuit for his harrasment of fellow fisherman. I will throw in for a lawsuit and also be willing to show up in court for your defense let me know when. I also hope other fellow 2 cool folks can show up in your support. Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hear ya but what are you going to say? "I was there... the day he posted it on the internet."? LOL Not much we can do other than hope it goes the right way for him.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Stubby, I thought the same thing.


----------



## Santiago (May 21, 2004)

Y'all get enough complaints you might call channel 13. Nothing scares the police except the media. I'd love to see that guy with a camera stuck in his face trying to answer tough questions. He'd be like...


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Now that is an awesome idea... Let them do one of their undercover specials.. no better way to pickle the beast...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Aiiight.. last piece of advice. Got it off double-u em eye.

office of internal affairs
complaint invetigation and resolution, if any person expressing a desire to file a formal complaint against a TPWD employee or concerning a TPWD action should submit a written complaint to the Executive office, Office of Internal affairs. Complainants are urged to use the complaint form PWD -185 when filing formal complaints. This form will be used by the internal affaires staff to record and formalize oral complaints made to the office. If sufficient information to constitute a formal complaint is contained in a written document signed by the complainant, it may be accepted in place of the PWD -185. iF YOU FEEL YOU HAVE BEEN DONE WRONG BY THE GW. THEN FILE A COMPLAINT


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Aiiight.. last piece of advice. Got it off double-u em eye.
> 
> office of internal affairs
> complaint invetigation and resolution, if any person expressing a desire to file a formal complaint against a TPWD employee or concerning a TPWD action should submit a written complaint to the Executive office, Office of Internal affairs. Complainants are urged to use the complaint form PWD -185 when filing formal complaints. This form will be used by the internal affaires staff to record and formalize oral complaints made to the office. If sufficient information to constitute a formal complaint is contained in a written document signed by the complainant, it may be accepted in place of the PWD -185. iF YOU FEEL YOU HAVE BEEN DONE WRONG BY THE GW. THEN FILE A COMPLAINT[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Check this out!!!*



QBall said:


> There is an extremely important element here that has not been brought up. If I read Honkyfin's original post correctly, he stated that he and his family had been at the island for about 20 minutes when the GW arrived. If this is the case, then the warden had no legal right to conduct a bwi investigation as Honkyfin was not operating a watercraft at the time. Even if the GW can stipulate that he observed honkyfin operating the boat earlier, honkyfin was obviously parked when the GW made contact. BWI means boating while intoxicated, and not sitting in a boat that is turned off drinking a beer and fishing.
> Further, the elements required for a public intoxication charge are that the suspect must be intoxicated to the point that they are a danger to themselves or others. If the officer believed this to be the case, why on earth did he release you with a ticket. I am a former police officer, and remain very close friends with many in the LE community and have never heard of a suspect being released with a ticket for PI.
> Keep us posted..........Q


Hey Q, I found this online after reading this thread:

http://texasgamewarden.com/membership.asp

Would being a member of this organization help in matters like this. BTW, the game warden that was mentioned in this post happens to be a board member of this organization. Check out the Board of Directors page.

Later,

Lumberjack93


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

They have a message board, why not post this there. I bet it would get a reaction.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Leo said:


> They have a message board, why not post this there. I bet it would get a reaction.


 I'm sure it would, just not in a positive way. I would almost bet they would get very defensive.

How would this board (TTMB) feel if a new member came in here and started bashing another member/sponser?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I was going to refer them to this post. You got to be a member and get a userid/pwd. I aint gonna spend $25 just to stir the pot. LOL


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

That guy has an e-mail address on there. Maybe send him a link of this post? Hahahaha. I wonder if he's seen it yet?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That would only tip the hand in his favor. If legal is considered as an action to stop this type of abuse, then why let him gather his ducks in a row? I'm sure as long as he has been around, he can play the game. I would have considered the legal action, speaking only for myself. I would then under legal advise consider the media. Both were very good options. (not from the drunk tank)


----------



## bigreave (Aug 28, 2004)

fished somerville since i could walk and have never run into that game warden ****** of patches a few times and gave the park guys something to talk about and know the county jokes, that s just wrong during the week seeing a game warden is odd i ran my old boat for two years with no tags and never had an issue .


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

bill said:


> I'm sure it would, just not in a positive way. I would almost bet they would get very defensive.
> 
> How would this board (TTMB) feel if a new member came in here and started bashing another member/sponser?


I'm not taking sides on this one. It sounds like the guy that posted this thread got a "raw" deal. But, it's only his side of the story as he pointed out.

I live on HW 36 about halfway between Brenham and Somerville. I can't tell you how many wrecks I have seen on that stretch of highway. Every now and then an 18 wheeler will tangle up with a SUV Pulling a boat. There will be fiberglass, metal and body parts strown all down HW 36 North. A wreck like this happend right in front of my house one time. It's usually a drunk leaving the lake that causes the accident. I have read about plenty of these wrecks in the Brenham paper over the years and they always give the details as to whether the person was drunk or not. Most of them coming from the lake are drunk.

I say all this because I bet the officers (Game Wardens, DPS, Constable, Sheriffs Dept., etc) around the lake encounter drunks on a regular basis and probably are tired of dealing with them and having to phone relatives of victims and notify them that their loved ones are dead. JMO

Like I said, I'm not taking sides here just offering up another angle on the situation.

One other thing, if you ever go into the radar store, that the store right off of HW 36 N just before you turn in to go to the lake, take a look at what people are buying. I have been in that store on a Saturday and seen them nearly sell out of beer (Cooler almost empty). Throw on top of that the college kids from A&M that go to the lake and party and then throw in the Bikers that go to the lake and party. I can see where the cops around Lake Somerville would not put up with any **** when they see a guy drinking beer on a boat. They probably assume that they are all drunk.

Thats why I fish Fayette County and Gibbons Creek ;-) I would'nt go to Somerville on a weekend for any amount of money. Too many fools running around and driving drunk.

Again, I'm not saying that the guy that started this thread did anything wrong, just offering up an opinion as to why law enforcement act more harsh around Lake Somerville.

LJ93


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Lumberjack93*

I hear where you are coming from but, we cant have people especial law enforcement stero typing folks. This like assuming all Arbs are terrorist, black are criminals,mexicians illegeal ,whites live in trailers ect. This no way to treat people. I would not like it especial with my wife and kids. I would be looking for his head to roll as would most of us. If in fact he does act like this , this is a on going problem that must be addressed.Drity or abusive cops or GW need not have badges.


----------



## Texag2003 (Feb 1, 2005)

*sounds like a raw deal*

My father is a captain game warden. Been a GW for 30 years this month. it sounds to me like you got a bad deal. But, I've heard a lot of "bad deals" about my father and the other wardens that I know. TPWD is a very close knit group of people and for the most part, they are all good folks. If I were to bet, its a combination of clashing personalities, personality defecits, and a strong history of what that officer sees on a daily basis on that lake. If an officer "thinks" you have been drinking and are intoxicated, they have a strong right to make sure that you are safe.

Turn the story around and make that 5 beers on a hot day instead of two. Your not really drunk, but your enough to blow a .08(doesn't take much). that same officer says, its just 5 empties. He lets you go and you run over another boat and kill a whole family. then people are screaming saying he is incompetent. I agree that he took it too far and from your story, he was a real ***, but when you are a peace officer, you can't win either way.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*Ditto's LJ*

The one time we've been there (spring break, March, and blinking COLD) there were rowdy's in the park. I got up at 1:00 am and parked the suburban sideways in front of the tent so momma and kids would'nt get run over. Sat up with the .40 and couldn't buy a game warden (park ranger, sheriff) with an attitude.
We did sit around the campfire, cook s'mores and eat a LOT of food :tongue: .


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

Retired from P.D. (fairly large dept.) after 27 years. Took more DWIs home than ever put in jail. In your situation, it is an inconvenience but next time, take him to task. Make the sorry SOB take you to an intoxilyzer. Just adds strength to your case. His supervisors need hard facts to get rid of the jerk. If its your word against his, his agancy will probably tend to lean towards him. They need a history. And remember, it is against the law to resist a law enforcement officer even if the arrest is illegal, wrong or questionable. Raise hell, call your state rep and more than once, put in letters to the editor of your local newspaper. This will bring heat because I promise you, you are not the first he has put it to. Its ashame good officers bear the burden for one a---ole. As a retired police officer, I apologize for the jerk. Problem is, being a law enforcement officer is probably the only thing in his life he has going for him.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Lumberjack93 said:


> then throw in the Bikers that go to the lake
> LJ93


try not to throw all bikers into a single group. I spent 4 days at Sommerville last month, with my wife and daughter and had a complete blast. We never once felt unsafe or threatened or threatening. Different events have different character, and the one I went to there was first class.

Spring break seems to get old faster as I get older. It's probably not a typical week anywhere where it's warm, has water and a place to camp out.

The typical biker these days, isn't what they used to be. I rode back then and ride now. It's way different than the common perception, at least with those I care to ride for and ride with. Most events these days raise money for a charity or at least, make it possible to have fun camping out, cooking out, riding and having fun.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Mont said:


> try not to throw all bikers into a single group. I spent 4 days at Sommerville last month, with my wife and daughter and had a complete blast. We never once felt unsafe or threatened or threatening. Different events have different character, and the one I went to there was first class.
> 
> Spring break seems to get old faster as I get older. It's probably not a typical week anywhere where it's warm, has water and a place to camp out.
> 
> The typical biker these days, isn't what they used to be. I rode back then and ride now. It's way different than the common perception, at least with those I care to ride for and ride with. Most events these days raise money for a charity or at least, make it possible to have fun camping out, cooking out, riding and having fun.


I'll make it a point to try and not throw all bikers into a single group as you request. I'll also post the obituaries from the Brenham Banner Press after they have this years Dawgs on Hogs at Lake Somerville. I'll bet you a lot of money that a drunk biker will become road hamburger that weekend! I've lived here too long and seen too many ambulances come by the house that weekend (at 1:00 am) to be convinced otherwise. It's kind of like the fishermen that see snapper bycatch from shrimp boats. When you see it every day you are convinced.

Now, don't get me wrong, as I don't think that all bikers are bad. But, there is a lot of beer consumed during the Dawgs on Hogs weekend and there are usually a lot of wrecks that weekend too. Just my observation from living in the area and hearing the ambulances go by all night long. Also, I'm sure that it's only a small amount of people that choose to break the law but they end up giving a bad name to all the bikers that attend the event. Just like offshore commercial fishermen that poach give a bad name to all the commercial fishermen, even the ones that follow the law to the letter.

LJ93


----------



## centexangler (Jul 8, 2004)

Aunt Joyce said:


> _*I have only one comment!
> 
> *_You wrote " So my wife says thats not the type of element (naked people) that she or we want to be around. Fair enough."
> 
> ...


 That's the best advice I've read in a long time, jorce! Thanks for the reminder-I really need to listen more closely to my wife (if anyone tells her I wrote tht, I'll deny it!)

I've heard about this game warden before. He has caused major grief to alot of folks. It beats me how he remains a game warden. He sounds like a little insecure fella with a need to abuse his power to stengthen his fragile little ego. Sorry you had a run-in with him. My best advice-get a lawyer!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dogs on Hogs is no longer held in Sommerville, and not an event I would have ever attended. Jerry and his crew have started a new event called Hogs of Texas that is in Sommerville each year and it's a completely different venue. I was at it a few weeks back and have already made reservations for next year. In fact, my ten year old went with us, and while it's not completely PG rated, I can honestly say it's a nice event with some good entertainers. 38 Special closed it out last month. To call a bike crash "road hamburger" is really showing your ignorance. Most bike crashes are the result of the biker being run over by someone that didn't see them or take the time to try. I can't count the number of times I have been pulled out on, run into another lane, ect. But, I don't run around calling folks that drive cars and trucks names, either. Two years ago, a couple we were riding with to the Shriners Burn Institute in Galveston on a charity run were killed by a guy in a car that decided it was fine to cut a line of riders. They didn't put that in the obits.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Lumberjack93 said:


> ......and seen too many ambulances come by the house that weekend (at 1:00 am) ......


Sounds like someone else is partying that night to. I'd be in bed at 1am. LOL


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Sounds like someone else is partying that night to. I'd be in bed at 1am. LOL


Not partying just a light sleeper ;-) I'm getting too old for that.

I have a dog that howls everytime he hears a siren (Fire truck, ambulance or Police) going down the road. Darn dog will wake up the whole house.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Mont said:


> Dogs on Hogs is no longer held in Sommerville, and not an event I would have ever attended. Jerry and his crew have started a new event called Hogs of Texas that is in Sommerville each year and it's a completely different venue. I was at it a few weeks back and have already made reservations for next year. In fact, my ten year old went with us, and while it's not completely PG rated, I can honestly say it's a nice event with some good entertainers. 38 Special closed it out last month. To call a bike crash "road hamburger" is really showing your ignorance. Most bike crashes are the result of the biker being run over by someone that didn't see them or take the time to try. I can't count the number of times I have been pulled out on, run into another lane, ect. But, I don't run around calling folks that drive cars and trucks names, either. Two years ago, a couple we were riding with to the Shriners Burn Institute in Galveston on a charity run were killed by a guy in a car that decided it was fine to cut a line of riders. They didn't put that in the obits.


I don't want to get into a debate with you here and I don't have any statistics on bike accidents. So, I can't say what causes "Most" bike accidents.

I will say this. People that go out to Lake Somerville and drink beer all day and then try to drive back to Houston (whether in a car, truck or on a bike) cause some major accidents and loss of life. They need to be stopped. Actually, all drinking and driving needs to be stopped. JMO.

LJ93


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Lumberjack93 said:


> Actually, all drinking and driving needs to be stopped. JMO.LJ93


 I agree 100%. Courts need to be tougher.


----------



## SpecOps (Apr 12, 2005)

Granted, I can't speak for the enite US. But I do know that while in Hawaii (over 3 years) we buried one soldier per year (in a 120 person Company, in only which 15 of them rode bikes) and of the three deaths NONE of them involved another vehicle or were caused as a result of the actions of another vehicle.

However, I understand that the riders that Mont speaks of is likely different than the type of riders our soldiers fit into (think of those stupid Videos u see the ads for with the morons doing "tricks", wheelies etc..) That's why we, in the military, call motorcycles "DonorCycles" cuz if u ain't an organ donor, you're wasting flesh cuz it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a ******** to me. Especially to do all that **** in front of your your wife and children. I dont know you but i totally agree with you. He was one of the kids in school that always got picked on and beaten up and then got a piece of tin on his chest and thought he was someone. I know there are good cops out there, but i have never met one............only *********.
sorry about the language but this really upsets me!!!

sorry again
ronnie norris


----------

